# Salmon Fishing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with any fishing lodges in the BC area for guided fishing, or know of someone who did a trip to a fishing lodge in Canada, or Alaska.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been with "The Gone Fishin Lodge" twice. Had a great time.

Here is their site. http://www.gonefishinlodge.com/


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

I fished with Serengeti Fishing Charters out of Port Hardy, BC (Vancouver Island) in 2015 and had a great time. They have a website (however, poorly maintained) - check them out. Brought home more fish than my freezer could hold. Drove there and back, didn't have to screw around with the airlines & their shipping of fish requirements - very satisfying.

With the exchange rate between the Canadian $$$ vs. the US $$$, it made the trip very affordable. 

Need more info - let me know.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I know that you are talking about lodges and guides, but we have always done everything on our own unguided. We drive to BC, find our own lodging, cook our own meals, and fish from sunup to sundown or however long we want. Our trips usually cost around $500 total per person and we are gone for 10 days! We like the Terrace, B.C. area and usually catch kings, pinks, chums, and silvers. On one trip, some guys hit the inlet and caught some halibut and other saltwater species and dropped crab pots (guided trip from a local charter). They filled their crab pots despite not having a great day fishing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

One draw-back to the do-it-yourself type trips that we (W2U and fam) do is that we have no access to "processing".

All these people bringing back boxes and boxes of halibut and salmon are only legally able to do so because those fish are "processed" and thus removed from their posession limits. If you go on your own, you'll be subject to possession limits and only be able to bring a couple salmon home.

but, I have to admit that I appreciate those possession laws and hate to see the "loop-hole" exposed by "processing" fish. That halibut fishery is nowhere near what it used to be, all thanks to boxes and boxes of halibut being sent home with anglers every summer....

sorry. Rant over.


Ron Wakita with Reliable Guide and Charters would be a great person to contact. Ron's a rock star!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

PBH said:


> One draw-back to the do-it-yourself type trips that we (W2U and fam) do is that we have no access to "processing".
> 
> All these people bringing back boxes and boxes of halibut and salmon are only legally able to do so because those fish are "processed" and thus removed from their posession limits. If you go on your own, you'll be subject to possession limits and only be able to bring a couple salmon home.
> 
> ...


PBH, do you think that it is because of the anglers that the halibut fishing in not as good? What about all of the commercial fishing? I know that my providers bring in thousands of pounds weekly during season. I know that my store will sell close to 100 lbs a day in season, and a little less when they sell the frozen when the season is over. 5 years ago the average whole halibut weighed around 60 to 70 lbs. , now we are lucky to get a 40 lb fish.

Sorry about the hijack.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> One draw-back to the do-it-yourself type trips that we (W2U and fam) do is that we have no access to "processing".
> 
> All these people bringing back boxes and boxes of halibut and salmon are only legally able to do so because those fish are "processed" and thus removed from their posession limits. If you go on your own, you'll be subject to possession limits and only be able to bring a couple salmon home.
> 
> ...


Are there not services that will process them for you without guiding you? Or is that not allowed? I guess I'm imagining it like a butcher. Drop your catch off at a central processing location.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Are there not services that will process them for you without guiding you? Or is that not allowed? I guess I'm imagining it like a butcher. Drop your catch off at a central processing location.


Yes, there are commercial processors that you can take your catch to and they will process it and freeze it for you.

The lodges will have freezers and will fillet, vacuum pack it and put it in a freezer with your name on it. You let them know the size of packages that you want.

The one I have went to you could even do it yourself if you wanted and on the last day we packed it in waxed insulated boxes, we had scales to make sure they didn't go over the airlines 50lb limit. The last time we knew we would have a delay so we added some dry ice in the boxes.

But I did see advertisements for processors.

Funny story, the first time we went when we got to the airlines one of the boxes was over the 50lb limit, so I ran to the gift shop and bought a small carry on bag, opened the box took some fillets out and got the box under 50lbs and put the others in the carry on with some of my shirts wrapped around it for extra insulation and we were good to go. Had a non stop flight to Salt Lake so no problems and the fillets were still frozen when we got home. Security did have me come over so they could open my bag and look at the fillets.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> Yes, there are commercial processors that you can take your catch to and they will process it and freeze it for you.
> 
> The lodges will have freezers and will fillet, vacuum pack it and put it in a freezer with your name on it. You let them know the size of packages that you want.
> 
> ...


I am ignorant to the laws, but what constitutes being processed? If you filleted all your own fish and vacuum packed it, but didn't have a place to freeze it, but it was on ice, would that qualify so those fish don't count against your possession limit?

Sounds to me like if I am going to do a DIY fishing trip, I'd still probably pay a processor.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks to all for your responses, I am looking into the ones mentioned. Any others please let me know.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.katmai.com


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I am ignorant to the laws, but what constitutes being processed? If you filleted all your own fish and vacuum packed it, but didn't have a place to freeze it, but it was on ice, would that qualify so those fish don't count against your possession limit?
> 
> Sounds to me like if I am going to do a DIY fishing trip, I'd still probably pay a processor.


I am too. That is why I hired a guide service. I looked at the Alaska fishing proclamation and the hunting one and I don't think my lawyer could even figure it out. The limits change throughout the season on many of the waters and you have to watch for special closings or limit changes, the hook size will vary per different portions of rivers at different dates, etc etc etc. I just had to trust the guides to keep me legal.

Kind of like hunting lions in Africa:shock:

Another example on the Kenai River if you are fishing for Kings, their fish and game monitor the runs coming in from the ocean and they could shut it down, or say no live bait for a certain time and only artificial allowed and the guides have to know that and check daily. We went King fishing one day and while we were setting out the guide was cutting off the bait wraps on the lures that he had prepared for the outing because the fish and game had put on a restriction of no bait and we fished all day with artificial only whereas the day before they could use bait. Just one example I experienced.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've never fished Canada, but have been to Alaska a bit. In Alaska there are no "processed" regs for salt water fish that I am aware of. You can bring a whole fish back or have it filleted. Depending on the species, you can have a limit per day (such as salmon, rock fish, halibut) or a limit per season (such as Yellow Eye or Ling) and some cases a limit in possession. And there is someone in most areas who will process it if you don't want to. 

The last 2 trips were to Pybus Point-- an all inclusive lodge with excellent setting, gear, and people. We caught 300+ fish each in 5 days. I'm not a huge fan of catching salmon in the ocean. Sure it is fun, but nothing like reeling in 100# halibut on light weight rods or catching 5lb black bass on a fly rod or 50" ling on 20lb test. To me mooching or trolling for Kings (where some days you might catch 1-4 fish) seems like such a waste when you could be reeling in other species. To each their own though-- I know some guys live to catch Kings. 

Are you looking to fish salt or fresh? Pybus isn't the best place for fresh water species or salmon spawners.

My next trip will probably be DIY renting a large boat and reading maps. That is the only way I'll get my wife and kids up there as a group cue to cost. My first 4 trips to Alaska as a kid with my family were all DIY in aluminum skiffs- so it can be done if you are willing to learn.

I'd like to fly fish more for trout in AK. But it is all an adventure.....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Packout said:


> I've never fished Canada, but have been to Alaska a bit. In Alaska there are no "processed" regs for salt water fish that I am aware of. You can bring a whole fish back or have it filleted. Depending on the species, you can have a limit per day (such as salmon, rock fish, halibut) or a limit per season (such as Yellow Eye or Ling) and some cases a limit in possession. And there is someone in most areas who will process it if you don't want to.


This helps prove my point on knowing the regulations for the waters you are on and the fish you are after. I also agree with Packout on the King (Chinook) fishing. It is like big game trophy hunting, a lot of fishing for a "chance" at catching a big one, or even a little one. That is why I like The Gone Fishin Lodge, they let you adjust their packages to your liking, I was able to customize my last one, I picked one of their packages, dropped two King trips, added a second fly-out and a second upper Kenai float trip.

The fly-outs are awesome, you get to see some great scenery and go to a little more remote locations.

Our first trip was the year after Mt Redoubt (Redoubt Volcano) erupted and on the return from out fly-out he flew close to it so we could get pictures of the new lava dome.

Ralph, one of the owners and one of our guides is from Salt Lake. One picture is him fileting our catch of reds on a fly-out and notice the grill on the back where he is grilling some fresh sockeye fillets, best lunch I think I have ever had.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

While I agree that King fishing can really suck when the run is slow, there are very few things like fighting a 50+lbs King on light to medium tackle in the river! One fight like that is worth a week IMO, but I'm kind of sick in the head. Then again as for table fare, nothing beats a king to me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> PBH, do you think that it is because of the anglers that the halibut fishing in not as good? What about all of the commercial fishing? I know that my providers bring in thousands of pounds weekly during season. I know that my store will sell close to 100 lbs a day in season, and a little less when they sell the frozen when the season is over. 5 years ago the average whole halibut weighed around 60 to 70 lbs. , now we are lucky to get a 40 lb fish.
> 
> Sorry about the hijack.


From the Alaska regulations definitions:

*possession limit* means the maximum number of unpreserved fish a person may have in possession.

*preserved fish* means fish prepared in such a manner, and in an existing state of preservation, as to be fit for human consumption after a 15-day period, and does not include unfrozen fish temporarily stored in coolers that contain ice, dry ice, or fish that are lightly salted.

Now, looking at the Cook Inlet Salt Waters regulation guide, I can see that there are numerous different possession limits for different areas. But possession limits are in place: 1 per day, 1 in possession; 2 per day, 2 in possession; 5 in possession, 5 per day;

So, how do you remove fish from your possession limit? As shown above, any unpreserved fish remains on your possession limit. What is a preserverd fish? A fish prepared in such a manner, and in an existing state of preservation, as to be fit for human consumption after a 15-day period, and does not include unfrozen fish temporarily stored in coolers that contain ice, dry ice, or fish that are lightly salted.

Why do you think that all those guide services provide vacuum packing services?? It's so that their clients can remove those fish from their possession limits! Otherwise, those services wouldn't be offered.

Similar laws are in place for Canada.



Dunkem said:


> PBH, do you think that it is because of the anglers that the halibut fishing in not as good? What about all of the commercial fishing? I know that my providers bring in thousands of pounds weekly during season. I know that my store will sell close to 100 lbs a day in season, and a little less when they sell the frozen when the season is over. 5 years ago the average whole halibut weighed around 60 to 70 lbs. , now we are lucky to get a 40 lb fish.
> 
> Sorry about the hijack.


do I think these rules affect the quality of fish considering the commercial fishery?
Yes. I do. How can they not? consider just the people on this very site who have gone to a lodge (Doc Warner's?) and sent home hundreds of pounds of fish! That has a direct result.

Are the commercial guys affecting the fisheries more than sport anglers? I'm sure they are. But that doesn't mean that sport anglers are not part of the problem.

5 years ago the average whole halibut was 60 - 70 pounds. 10 years ago it was 100.

When I fished halibut in the summer of 1995 the guides were complaining about the size of halibut in Cook Inlet. They knew back then what was happening with those possession laws. Yet customers continue to want to take home boxes and boxes of filets. So the industry continues to allow it as average sizes continue to go down. You just simply do not have those older halibut any more.

Would I take advantage of that if presented the opportunity? Absolutely.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The International Pacific Halibut Commission does not think there is a problem, they have upped the catch limit (pounds) recommendation the last two years. They have upped it by almost 20% since 2014. This year 29.8M pounds. The US and Canada usually fall inline with the recc.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

OCF said:


> I fished with Serengeti Fishing Charters out of Port Hardy, BC (Vancouver Island) in 2015 and had a great time. They have a website (however, poorly maintained) - check them out. Brought home more fish than my freezer could hold. Drove there and back, didn't have to screw around with the airlines & their shipping of fish requirements - very satisfying.
> 
> With the exchange rate between the Canadian $$$ vs. the US $$$, it made the trip very affordable.
> 
> Need more info - let me know.


Hey OCF, I had a quick question. Where did you stay during this charter? It looks really great, and I would love to do it, but the website isn't super clear about what the lodging accommodations are or how much they cost on top of the charter prices. What was the water like there too? Thanks


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

A12GaugeGirl said:


> Hey OCF, I had a quick question. Where did you stay during this charter? It looks really great, and I would love to do it, but the website isn't super clear about what the lodging accommodations are or how much they cost on top of the charter prices. What was the water like there too? Thanks


A12gaugegirl - You stay with the charter themselves. They have a bed & breakfast type of house just a few minutes from the marina. You ride with your boat captain every morning from the house to the marina. Staying in the house & 3 meals/day are included in the daily rate.

The waters are very similar to those one fishes in SE Alaska, you are fishing the inside passage where cruise ships are traveling and/or just offshore.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have fished a LOT of places and if you are looking for TRUE Trophy King Salmon fishing then there is only one place I would go.

http://www.peregrinelodge.com/

This place is AMAZING and has everything you would ever want. You fly a Helicopter in and the fishing is out of this world. I actually just had some for dinner last night that caught up there last summer. I actually have TWO trips there for this summer because it is so much fun!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I made my second trip to AK last August, here is teh full report http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fis...ketchikan-ak-silver-king-lodge-8-17-22-a.html
Just smoked some of those silvers Sunday night for the first time and it was a hit by all accounts. Silver King came highly recommended by numerous people and most importantly an old neighbor who goes every year. Most known for silvers, it was a slow week in a slow year and we took about 180 or so pounds with 4 of us. We hit it hard from 4 am to 7pm (the earliest they will let you leave and latest theyll let you stay out) and had a ball. Just a matter of when I can go back. I think we will do it DIY and go next September rent a house on VRBO and just buy groceries from grocery store. Delta skymiles card will give you 30,000 miles for using the card, so thatll be a free flight and a few free bags. the processor is the one thing we still have to work out. I know of a group that goes to Kenai and catches 3 limits per day, just drop it off each time. I would like a place better for halibut. Keep in mind that a guided halibut trip has a limit of 1, but unguided can get 2, so some go guided in teh morning to catch and keep 1 and then in the afternoon for another one. we tried really hard at every slack tide and only had one bite, but didnt ever land a halibut.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I caught a few salmon one time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> I caught a few salmon one time. :mrgreen:


That reminds me, aren't you hospitable to visitors? Those all chums? Looking a bit green.

I forgot to say, the float plane ride in was the best part of the trip, only about 20 miles, but amazing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, we regularly have people come stay with us to hunt and fish. Mostly people we've never met.

Yes they're Chums. After we harvest the eggs and milt we send them down a pipe to a big barge. I couldn't resist climbing down on there and posing for this picture. (It looks like I just woke up! WTH?)

We usually head out and fish for Coho and Reds when they come in. Cohos don't hit hard but when they realize they're caught they go ape.


----------

